# Duct tape on Shelby Stanga's gun!!!! Here we go!! new episode 3/6/11



## PappaWheelie

In the new episode on 3/6/11 it was a quick shot of Shelby with his gun and I saw some good ol duct tape wrapped around his gun. I don't know to much about guns but it can't be that safe. Does anyone know why he would put duct tape on his gun? 

Were having turtle soup tonight! 
Love ya Shelby
please feed Willie he can't catch all his own food!
HERE WE GO!


----------



## STIHL880

Yeah paw paw, Here we GOO!


----------



## 2dogs

I saw that musta been holding the ejector shroud to the barrell. 

slowp should jump in soon regarding the proper color tape for guns.


----------



## Canthook Coasty

It could just be there as a prop, I mean, wouldn’t someone that lives in the swamp, catches turtles for soup, and wears ripped up cloths have duct tape on his gun?


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> I saw that musta been holding the ejector shroud to the barrell.
> 
> slowp should jump in soon regarding the proper color tape for guns.



Either camo or blaze orange, depending on the use, of course. That gives me an idea.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Either camo or blaze orange, depending on the use, of course. That gives me an idea.


 
Nice going 2dogs. Now we're in for it. :bang:


----------



## Country1

Ol' Shelby has had duct tape on his gun since day one. Surprised no one had caught it before?....
Not sure what it's holdn'. I'm not into reel guns...


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> Nice going 2dogs. Now we're in for it. :bang:


 
Let er buck!


----------



## rb142

Ha ha. I saw the duct tape too. I bet that was the producer's idea.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Let er buck!



Only up to a 24 inch diameter.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Only up to a 24 inch diameter.


 
Yeah, but when you retire you can buck any darn size you want to. :chainsawguy:


----------



## D&B Mack

PappaWheelie said:


> In the new episode on 3/6/11 it was a quick shot of Shelby with his gun and I saw some good ol duct tape wrapped around his gun. I don't know to much about guns but it can't be that safe. Does anyone know why he would put duct tape on his gun?
> 
> Were having turtle soup tonight!
> Love ya Shelby
> please feed Willie he can't catch all his own food!
> HERE WE GO!


 
Helps to keep it from sliding out of his pants.


----------



## PappaWheelie

D&B Mack said:


> Helps to keep it from sliding out of his pants.


 
I hate to ask this but what do you think he's duct taping the gun to?


----------



## GASoline71

I wish the water "loggers" had their own show. So they were off of this one.

Gary


----------



## dingeryote

Just to be a Buzzkill...

The Super Blackhawk Shelby is shooting all over the place is typical of any of them that have had real heavy use.

The cylinder pin ("Axle" for the Cylinder) on that model gets peened into the retaining pin, and they start "Walking" or sliding out under the force of recoil. It can be annoying. About 3-4 shots and the things walk out far enough to tie up the action. 

The real cure is an oversized and hand fitted base pin with a locking set screw on the Cylinder pin for insurance. 
But Duct tape will work in a pinch.

Shelby ain't exactly a equipment snob.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## oregoncutter

*Duct tape and guns*

It also works real well to secure attachments to guns, like maglights, it's kind of step down from two hose clamps secured together, you attach one to a barrel and use the other to hold a flashlight in place.


----------



## discounthunter

i hope for the show ,he "dumbs" himself down. watching him shoot is just plain scary. the icing was him unloading his friends pump by the dock .


----------



## SAW

Shelby is the man 

HAHA HERE WE GOO!!


----------



## fubar2

You'll notice he tends to turn away from the revolver when he shoots it. Almost as if he ain't too sure of it himself.


----------



## Rescue1

I like all the logging work that is done on the show, but the whole drama thing gets annoying. Along with this drama, I guess the producers want to show Shelby shooting his guns in a very irresponsible manor. While funny, this just gives the anti gun nuts more fuel, and use situations like this(plus all the shootings in the news lately) to make responsible gun people look bad. It's just attention we don't need...:msp_mellow:


----------



## WadePatton

*duct tape a/k/a kentucky chrome*



Rescue1 said:


> I like all the logging work that is done on the show, but the whole drama thing gets annoying. Along with this drama, I guess the producers want to show Shelby shooting his guns in a very irresponsible manor. While funny, this just gives the anti gun nuts more fuel, and use situations like this(plus all the shootings in the news lately) to make responsible gun people look bad. It's just attention we don't need...:msp_mellow:


 

yes, i was going to answer the base pin issue, but that's been covered. it was pretty obvious at the beginning of the second season that they were paying a bonus-per-round as he was popping it every segment.

and yes, two things the tv folks want: the "reality actors" getting emotional on camera, and the viewer getting emotional about what they see--and they don't care how they get it. it's what their marketing/rating folks and their training tell them they MUST do. 

they just don't get when they're crapping their mess kit.


----------

